# Kubota backhoe information needed desparatly



## dbeust (Aug 22, 2015)

Can anyone, anywhere help me with information on a Kubota L650 backhoe problem? I'm looking for a diagram or schematic of the hose attachments and routing. If anyone knows anything about this attachment I would appreciate their assistance.


----------



## pjzee (Oct 8, 2015)

*L650 help*

What do you need to know? I own a '79 L650. 
Kubota has a downloadable parts book on their corporate page.


----------



## pjzee (Oct 8, 2015)

*L650*

I'll try and diagram the hoses for you just give me a little time.
I'm actually repacking 2 of the cylinders right now.


----------

